# Teichbau step by step, Abgrenzung Teich



## RKurzhals (10. Aug. 2007)

Hallo,
nach einigem Lesen will ich auch ein bisschen "input" geben und von meinem zur Zeit noch beabsichtigtem Teichbau sprechen.
Ein Problem macht mir noch zu schaffen: wie ist das um "Einfriedung" bestellt? Um mein Eckgrundstück 670 m², aber ca. 110 m Umfang habe und will ich keinen Zaun, und ich will auch kein "Baustahlgitter" in den Teich legen, um Eindringlinge vorm Ertrinken zu schützen. Der Teich liegt nicht an einer vom Grundstücksrand einsehbaren Stelle.
Darum erst mal das Positive: die Umgebung grünt, ein Teil des Lochs wurde mit Bagger ausgehoben, und aktuell geht's per Hand weiter. Unten erst mal 2 Impressionen vom Loch und einen Entwurf vom fertigen Projekt.
     
Wenn es mir meine "Regierung" erlaubt, geht der Teich weiter nach "links", d. h. in Richtung Westen (da ist nur Wiese). In der fehlenden Richtung Süden liegt eine "Erhebung" (0,2-0,5 m) mit Sträuchern.
Der Teich soll u. a. von Regenwasser gespeist werden, eine Niveauregelung ist angedacht, wenn noch ein unterirdisches Reservoir 1000-3000 Liter gebaut wird oder der Trinkwasseranschluß genutzt wird.
Rolf


----------



## Frank (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau step by step, Abgenzung Teich*

Hallo Rolf,

schönes Projekt planst du da!  
Leider kann man auf den Fotos nicht allzuviel erkennen ...  
Vllt. kannst du ja nochmal ein oder zwei "Totalaufnahmen" einstellen.

Und zum Zaun kann ich nur sagen: Du musst selbst wissen, ob du dein Grundstück einfrieden willst oder nicht.
Da kann dich niemand zu zwingen.

Aber, wie oft hast du schon selbst gesagt:
*Bevor etwas unternommen wird, muss immer erst etwas passieren.*


----------



## RKurzhals (27. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau step by step, Abgenzung Teich*

Hi Frank,
danke für Deinen Rat, ich werde ihn beherzigen. Die beiden Bildchen sind 2 Teile eines 360°-Panoramas und würden als einzelne Ausschnitte ein wenig mehr hergeben. Aber so wirken sie ein wenig "platt".
Aushubmäßig war ich bei ca. 30% angelangt


----------



## RKurzhals (27. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau step by step, Abgenzung Teich*

Muß man denn nun einen Zaun rund um sein Grundstück errichten, damit Fremde im eigenen Teich ertrinken dürfen?


----------



## Annett (27. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau step by step, Abgenzung Teich*

Hallo Rolf,

müssen tust Du gar nichts, außer Dich an die Gesetze zu halten.
Lies mal das und Du wirst feststellen, dass es so wie immer im Leben ist. "Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter." Aber wehe, es passiert doch etwas. :?
[DLMURL="http://www.teichforum.info/viewtopic.php?t=3386"]Das hier[/DLMURL] ist auch noch gut und sollte unbedingt hier im Archiv landen. 

Fallen bei Dir feiernde Fremde/Freunde in den Teich und behalten einen bleibenden Schaden, bist Du ebenfalls mit "dran". So einfach kommst Du bei "Schaffung einer Gefahrenquelle" da eben nicht raus!


----------



## lollo (27. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau step by step, Abgenzung Teich*

Hallo Rolf,

das Sprichwort lautet doch "erst muß das Kind in den Brunnen fallen".   

In *NRW* schreibt das Justizministerium in seinen Hinweisen zur Einfriedung von Grundstücken, (gekürzt) Jeder Eigentümer ist verpflichtet, zusammen mit dem Nachbarn eine Einfriedung......... auf der Grundstücksgrenze zu errichten.
Bestehende Bebauungspläne oder Ortssatzungen Vorschriften über die Beschaffenheit von Einfriedungen sind zu beachten.   

Ich würde auf jedem Fall ruhiger schlafen, wenn ich das notwendigste an Sicherheit vorgesehen habe.
Über dieses Thema wurde auch schon an anderer Stelle in diesem Forum geschrieben.


----------



## RKurzhals (29. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau step by step, Abgenzung Teich*

Hallo Annett und Lothar,
vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe. Es scheint wohl so zu sein, dass ein Gartenteich eine eher "ortsunübliche" Installation auf einem privaten Grundstück ist. Wer Dritte davon nicht fernhält, muss sich die Nichtbeachtung örtlicher Empfehlungen (z. B. Bebauungsplan, Gefahrenabwehrverordnung) wohl vorhalten lassen, das Thema Freunde/Bekannte auf dem eigenen Grundstück hatte ich noch gar nicht bedacht.
Das Thema ist sicher für viele sehr interessant, aber für ein Forum auch nicht ganz ungefährlich: ich danke Euch für Eure links und Eure Meinung, das war mir sehr wichtig, und der Zweck meiner Frage. Für einen neuen thread in dieser Richtung hätte ich noch Bauchschmerzen, solang es keine grundsätzlichen Urteile gibt, die einem Teichbesitzer wirklich helfen.


----------



## connect24h (29. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau step by step, Abgrenzung Teich*

Hallo RKurzhals,
mh...du schreibst, dass der Teich vom Grundstücksrand nicht eingesehen werden kann...

Mir fallen dazu 2 Sachen auf, die mich persönlich unruhig schlafen lassen würden.

1. Auf dem Bild sieht es so aus, als ob es nur 5-6 Meter bis zu Grundstücksgrenze ist. Da ich Die Straße und Verkehrsschild sehe, wird es bestimmt auch anders rum sein, dass ich von dort aus den Teich sehen kann.

2. Wenn ich das Schild, welches auf dem Bild zu sehen ist richtig deute, dann bedeutet das Schild "Verkehrsberuhigter Bereich"
Welches darauf deuten läßt, dass dort einige Kinder sind.

Wie wir wissen, sind gerade Teiche für Kinder quasi ein Magnet.

Ich hatte mir vor einiger Zeit mal von Ubbink einen Teichalarm gekauft.
Wenn zu starke Wellen erzeugt wurden, hat der einen lauten Alarmton
ausgelöst.
Bringt natürlich nichts, wenn ich mal nicht da bin.
Daher hatte ich die Nachbarn angesprochen, dass wenn sie den Alarmton hören, mal nen Blick auf den Teich werfen sollen.
Dazu kam es Gott sei Dank noch nicht!


----------



## MeneMeiner (29. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau step by step, Abgenzung Teich*

Hallo Rolf,



			
				RKurzhals schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber für ein Forum auch nicht ganz ungefährlich...



 ... Wie meinst du das denn?

Von mir soviel: Wasser übt eine magische Anziehungskraft auf Kinder aus und die wissen nicht, dass das Betreten fremder Grundstücke nicht gestattet ist bzw. können evtl. noch nicht mal lesen. Die Rechtsprechung ist da (aus meiner Sicht zum Glück!) eindeutig. Zäune dein Grundstück zumindest zur Straße hin ab. Ich lerne in unserer verkehrsberuhigten Zone (leider!) immer mehr Eltern kennen, die ihre Kinder (unter Verletzung Ihrer Aufsichtspflicht, da unter 3 (!) bzw. auch älter) einfach auf "die Straße" schicken. 

Ich habe mit dem Teichbau gewartet, bis das Kind meiner Nachbarn, zu denen ich auch keinen Zaun habe und auch nicht möchte, alt genug war und schwimmen konnte (meine Bälger dann auch  ).

Und wenn ein anderer Nachbar bei mir einen Teich gebaut hätte (als meine Kinder noch kleiner waren) ohne ihn abzusichern, dann hätte ich ihn aufgefordert, dieses zu tun. Es reichen notfalls 5 Sekunden ("ich bin mal eben im Keller") und erfolgloses suchen über mehr als 2 Minuten und der GAU für Eltern und Kind ist da! Und dann kommt der GAU für dich.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## connect24h (30. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau step by step, Abgenzung Teich*



			
				MeneMeiner schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat:
> Zitat von RKurzhals
> ... aber für ein Forum auch nicht ganz ungefährlich...
> 
> ...



Hallo
Damit spricht er die neuen Gesetze an, dass Forenbetreiber dafür haften, was andere hier schreiben usw. 

und somit hat er recht, dass es nicht ganz ungefährlich ist,
wenn einer schreibt...brauchst nichts einzäunen, da passiert nichts und wenn pech... : 
Da wenn doch was passiert, dann der Forenbetreiber dafür haftbar gemacht werden kann.

Wird bestimmt bald ein Mod kommen, der schreibt, dass die sich von einigen Antworten disdanzieren und dringend raten den Teich abzusichern


----------



## Annett (30. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau step by step, Abgrenzung Teich*

Moinmoin,



> Wird bestimmt bald ein Mod kommen, der schreibt, dass die sich von einigen Antworten disdanzieren und dringend raten den Teich abzusichern


"ein Mod" war doch schon im Beitrag #2 und #5 da. 
An der inhaltlichen Aussage von #5 wird sich auch nix ändern... 

Wer eine Gefahrenquelle schafft (egal ob Wasserloch, Fundamentloch, unfertige Treppe etc.), hat sie so abzusichern, dass dabei keiner zu Schaden kommen kann.
Das gilt sogar für Einbrecher, also Unbefugte, auf dem Grundstück!


----------



## MeneMeiner (30. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau step by step, Abgenzung Teich*

Hi,



			
				connect24h schrieb:
			
		

> Damit spricht er die neuen Gesetze an, dass Forenbetreiber dafür haften, was andere hier schreiben usw.



M.W. sind das keine Gesetze, sondern etwas fragwürdige Urteile, insbesondere einer Hamburger Landgerichtskammer. Bei anderen Gerichten sieht das schon wieder ganz anders aus und solange da keine zumindest höchstrichterlichen Entscheidungen vorliegen bzw. tatsächlich ein Gesetz, ist da nichts absolut.

Zudem geht es um die Kenntnis von strafbaren Handlungen in Forumsbeiträgen, als da z.B. wären:
- Aufruf zum Begehen einer Straftat,
- Rufmord, Verleumdung, üble Nachrede,
- rechtsradikale, rassistische Äußerungen
usw.

Ein weites Feld, welches leider zu einiger Unsicherheit geführt hat. Aber da wir ja eh bald alle den Bundestrojaner auf unseren Festplatten haben  spielt das dann keine Rolle mehr...

Gruß
Thomas

P.S. Bitte keine Diskussion über Herrn Schäuble. Ich glaube, sowas sollten wir aus _diesem_ Forum raushalten


----------



## lollo (31. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau step by step, Abgrenzung Teich*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Das gilt sogar für Einbrecher, also Unbefugte, auf dem Grundstück!



und wenn der vorher das Schild gelesen hat, (oder nicht konnte) " Vorsicht bissiger Hund ", und dann auf meinem Grundstück gebissen wird, bin ich trotzdem der Dumme.


----------



## Annett (31. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau step by step, Abgrenzung Teich*

Moin,

also ich bin kein Rechtsanwalt und denke, das wird sicher auch von Fall zu Fall entschieden. Im Zweifelsfall einfach mal einen Anwalt konsultieren. 

Wenn ich einen wirklich bissigen Hund hätte, würde ich zumindest einen hohen Zaun/Mauer um mein Grundstück ziehen und die Tür immer abschließen!
Stell Dir nur vor, ein kleines Kind kommt rein, weil es sich verlaufen hat  oder der Paketzusteller etc. ... und dann kommt der bissige Hund.


----------



## Frank (1. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau step by step, Abgrenzung Teich*

Tach,

und was mach ich dann mit den Piranhas in meinem Teich ... :crazy:  
Wir schweifen vom Thema ab, kommt zurück.  

Die Planung eines Teiches behandelt für mich nicht nur den eigentlichen Teich, sondern auch das Umfeld, den angrenzenden Garten oder die Terasse usw..  
Und da gehört für mich auch eine 

HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH 
H _Grundstückseinfriedung_H 
HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

dazu! :beeten: 
Leider ist es aber allzuoft so, das nur mit den Ausgaben für den Teich geplant wird. 
Die großen Augen kommen *immer* bei den Kleinigkeiten.


----------



## RKurzhals (2. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau step by step, Abgrenzung Teich*

N' Abend,
das ging ja ganz schön heiß her um die Sache!  
Mit meinen Nachbarn habe ich gerdet, der Teichbau ist seit 2 Jahren gedanklich in Planung. Die Nachbars-Kinder können schwimmen, wenn ich fertig sein werde. Von der Straße (verkehrsberuhigte Zone, in der Tat) wäre der Teich nicht einsehbar, weil ich um das (noch unfertige) Teichloch einen Wall (bis 0,8 m hoch) angeschüttet habe, der mit stachligem Strauchwerk bepflanzt ist. Der Wall ist 6 Meter vom Straßenrand entfernt.
Um zum Teich zu gelangen, muß man über meine Auffahrt in das Grundstück eindringen und dann noch zwischen dem Gesträuch 2 m neben dem Haus am Wall vorbeigehen (für mündige Bürger ein klarer Fall von Landfriedensbruch, aber eben nicht für Kinder oder unter Drogen stehende Leute). 
Ein von der Straße verborgener Teich als Gefahrenquelle ist somit nicht ausreichend gesichert, da (aktuell) eine Einfriedung fehlt. Es hätte ja sein können, dass in einem solchen Fall die Aufsichtspflicht der Eltern bzw. Erziehungsberechtigten in den Vordergrund tritt - auch außerhalb des Forums habe ich nichts dazu gefunden.  
Nach dem vielen Text nun die Konsequenz:
Ich werde mir um Sicherung Gedanken machen, wobei eine Einfriedung des Grundstücks in einem schlechten Verhältnis zur Teichgröße (15-20 m² vs. 110 m Zaun) steht. Im einfachsten Fall werde ich eine Tür vor dem direkten Zugang anbringen, oder am Teich Maßnahmen treffen (das widerstrebt mir aktuell wegen der Optik). Rein persönlich bin ich auch nicht daran interessiert, dass an meinem (zukünftigen) Teich jemand zu Schaden kommt, erst recht keine Kinder.
Auf jeden Fall danke ich Euch für die Resonanz,


----------



## RKurzhals (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau step by step, Abgrenzung Teich*

Hallo allerseits,
anhängend das versprochene Übersichtsfoto. In Richtung Westen wächst immer noch lustig der Rasen, rechts im Süden blüht eine Rudbeckie (prima Pflanzalternative für Sumpfbereich). In punkto Abgrenzung denke ich an eine Art Gartentor oder so (hinten halblinks). Der Fahrweg im Hintergrund ist meine Auffahrt, die Anwohnerstraße ist noch mal 5m weiter hinten.
 
Schönen Abend noch, und


----------



## RKurzhals (8. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau step by step, Abgrenzung Teich*

Wow,
that's still my thread! Leider sind die praktischen Aktivitäten Teichbau noch nicht fortgeschritten. Meine "Regierung" hat das Problem Abgrenzung erkannt und wir überlegen für eine Lösung. Ideen habe ich ein paar, mal sehen, welche uns beiden gefällt. Bis dahin werde ich das Loch vergrößern (5 m² brutto sind angedacht).


----------



## RKurzhals (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau step by step, Abgrenzung Teich*

Hallo allerseits,
das ist nun schon der dritte Beitrag in Folge vom Ersteller. Nicht weiter schlim, wenn man auf das Datum schaut. Dank fleißigen Mitlesens im Forum habe ich schon einige konkretere Vorstellungen über die Gestaltung des Teiches ...  .
Ich habe ein paar Meter VA-Rohr als Halterung für ein potentielles Geländer in Richtung Straße in Aussicht. In dieser Richtung sollte der Teich eh' steil abfallen, und muß die Kante stabilisiert werden (Beton unter Vlies unter Folie). Aus Richtung Westen fehlt die Abgrenzung. Wem es gelingt, über die Nachbargrundstücke bei uns einzusteigen, findet also kein Hindernis vor dem Teich mehr vor, das Gleiche gilt für Kinder, die bei uns spielen.
Das ist mir bewußt, und ich nehme es in Kauf. Das Problem haben mit mir alle Teichbesitzer, deren Teich direkt an der Terasse endet. Mit einem Geländer in Richtung zur 15 m entfernten Straße gedenke ich das Einfriedungsproblem zu lösen. In Richtung S/SO/SW sind die "Stachelsträucher" weit genug gediehen. Ich hoffe, im Laufe des Sommers ein paar Fotos vom Baufortschritt einstellen zu können. Aktuell knoble ich an der Filtertechnik und versuche meine Rechnungen mit den Erfahrungswerten hier im Forum abzugleichen. Bis demnächst!


----------



## Annett (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau step by step, Abgrenzung Teich*

Hallo Rolf,

na dann drücke ich mal die Daumen  , dass alles zur Zufriedenheit wird!
In der Technik-Ecke wirst Du sicherlich auf Deine Frage(n) Antworten finden und/oder erhalten.


----------



## RKurzhals (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichbau step by step, Abgrenzung Teich*

Hallo,
nach langer Abstinenz hinsichtlich eigener Beiträge mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen von mir! Meine Teichplanung ist in Richtung größer gegangen:
 
Das ahtte zur Folge, ein wenig mehr zu schachten. Noch bin ich nicht auf "Endtiefe". Das steile Profil erforderte ein bisschen Beton, damit mir der teich nicht wegrutscht:
 
Zudem habe ich einen 1000l-IBC bekommen, der jetzt das Regenwasser von einer Dachhälfte sammelt. Da bot es sich an, für die Teichtechnik gleich einen Filtergraben mit zu planen:
  
Inzwischen ist der IBC versenkt (4 m³ Aushub), der Filterschacht gegraben (8 m³ Aushub), und sind die meisten Rohre versenkt (KG 110). Es gibt zwei Zuläufe (Skimmer + eine Absaugung über den Filtergraben, der wonanders einen anderen Namen hat), und einen Zulauf über eine Sumpfzone, in der das Wasser über min. 2 m in größerer Tiefe läuft (Versuch eines Pflanzen- bzw. Bodenfilters).
Damit bin ich nun schon fast Stammkunde bei einem unserer Entsorger. Dieses Jahr will ich nn endlich fertig werden mit dem Teich...
(Zur Technik kommt bald ein eigener thread..)


----------

